# image appears faded after pressing



## navygm92 (Dec 23, 2015)

Please help I'm new to this,

When i use my heat press to press the image on the shirt the end results are horrible half of the image that I'm pressing looks great the other half looks like its faded or even burnt what can i do to fix this


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

what press? If you have a temp gun, I would check to see if the temperature is the roughly the same from side to side. Could be heating unevenly.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

I agree. What heatpress? what materials? We need more information. If half of the image is coming out ok, then I would highly suspect the press of not having even heat and or pressure. Can you post some pictures? What are you printing on and with what also?
I would pickup a cheap heat gun. You can get a really nice one on amazon for $15. check all corners and different areas of the heat platen for temperatures.


----------



## dianespence (Jan 20, 2016)

I think you mean that after you press one side you notice that the unpressed piece is still vibrant we had these issues and now use a brown paper with holes in it (Pattern Paper) folded into four pieces thick with good quality baking paper we also eased off the pressure on our press for white shirts as we were getting a yellowed square sometimes if it gets bad we use a piece of thin cardboard covered in nomex I hate it when this happens as it ruins good prints and is disappointing hope this helps


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

What brand heat press is everyone using in this thread. I need a new one, 16 by 20 size.


----------



## pjteague (Oct 4, 2014)

dianespence said:


> I think you mean that after you press one side you notice that the unpressed piece is still vibrant we had these issues and now use a brown paper with holes in it (Pattern Paper) folded into four pieces thick with good quality baking paper we also eased off the pressure on our press for white shirts as we were getting a yellowed square sometimes if it gets bad we use a piece of thin cardboard covered in nomex I hate it when this happens as it ruins good prints and is disappointing hope this helps


diane, what brand of paper are you using - (pattern paper) -- I use the baking paper on whites, and we get the yellow box - curious why you take the kraft brown with holes (pattern paper) and fold it 4 times? 
Is that to diminish the heat temp reaching the whites?


----------



## dianespence (Jan 20, 2016)

We think it is because the brown pattern paper with holes in it lets out the moisture which stops the burning we use a good quality baking paper two layers then a folded piece of pattern paper over when we press after printing this works well for us always make sure that you clean the heat press regularly as well although even when really cleaned well ours still does it and we have two so the brand does not make a difference. also when we do our first press we always use two baking and one plain art paper over try it and see if it makes a difference for you good luck


----------



## pjteague (Oct 4, 2014)

dianespence said:


> We think it is because the brown pattern paper with holes in it lets out the moisture which stops the burning we use a good quality baking paper two layers then a folded piece of pattern paper over when we press after printing this works well for us always make sure that you clean the heat press regularly as well although even when really cleaned well ours still does it and we have two so the brand does not make a difference. also when we do our first press we always use two baking and one plain art paper over try it and see if it makes a difference for you good luck


do you have a brand of white baking paper that you like ?


----------

